# Advice please / breeder in Norwich



## Shanti (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, I have just spoken to a guy called Kieron who lives in Norwich, he has a boy cockapoo that we are really interested in, has anyone heard of him or know of his dogs as he is not a registered breeder. he has told me he has all the DNA paper work and kc papers and that the stud is clear on eye test. They are advertised as F 1. we could pick the pup up this weekend so am really excited but just wanted to check it out with you guys as you all seem to know your stuff. Thanks


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

I live in Norwich but don't know of him - sorry! Would have thought that if he has all the correct papers and you can see the pups Mum - Dad too if available but some use stud dogs so can't always see them - then it will be ok if you like the pup! I have seen a couple of hobby breeders advertising lately in this area  Sorry can't be of any more help


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Suggest you go prepared to buy if you are satisfied with the pup and the breeder, but if you have doubts then try to walk away - and its not easy! I'm sure that others more expert than me can give you more guidance on what to check out. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Shanti said:


> Hi, I have just spoken to a guy called Kieron who lives in Norwich, he has a boy cockapoo that we are really interested in, has anyone heard of him or know of his dogs as he is not a registered breeder. he has told me he has all the DNA paper work and kc papers and that the stud is clear on eye test. They are advertised as F 1. we could pick the pup up this weekend so am really excited but just wanted to check it out with you guys as you all seem to know your stuff. Thanks


He won’t be registered if he is just having a one off litter or even if he is a hobby breeder, this is fine. 

DNA Optigen test on one parent would be ideal, you just need to see it when you visit. The stud sounds like he has a BVA eye test, but as I said one DNA tested clear parent is quite acceptable if you are buying a family pet 

Go and meet him, so many new puppies buyers panic, this is an exciting time and I bet you will know within 5 minutes of meeting Kieron, his puppies and the mother what type of person you are buying from. 

I personally really like dedicated hobby breeders as the pups are living in the family home so therefore used to household noises, plus there are many great hobby breeders out there who truly love their dogs and the puppies they raise xxx

Enjoy your puppy buying and please don't worry ..instinct is a great thing. Please keep us posted and take your camera with you xxxx


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

I am collecting my puppy this weekend from a lovely breeder in Lincolnshire. She has several other pups available, blond and also black and white. She is about to advertise them but let me know if you are interested as I can put you in touch.... They are really pretty


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Denali said:


> I am collecting my puppy this weekend from a lovely breeder in Lincolnshire. She has several other pups available, blond and also black and white. She is about to advertise them but let me know if you are interested as I can put you in touch.... They are really pretty


Whereabouts in Lincolnshire if you don't mind me asking. I live in North East Lincs


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

She is near Boston; I have already met two of their puppies who are really gorgeous and meeting their owner totally reassured me. Can't wait for Saturday!!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

I know this breeder Keiron! In Gorleston, Great Yarmouth.x


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Denali said:


> I am collecting my puppy this weekend from a lovely breeder in Lincolnshire. She has several other pups available, blond and also black and white. She is about to advertise them but let me know if you are interested as I can put you in touch.... They are really pretty


Is this Jane - Curly Spin? A friend of mine has one of her cockerpoos and is very pleased.xxx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> I know this breeder Keiron! In Gorleston, Great Yarmouth.x


Yes i have heard of him too! Positive stuff aswell


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Shanti - Do you mind if mum is a working or show cocker? x


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Blossomgirl said:


> Is this Jane - Curly Spin? A friend of mine has one of her cockerpoos and is very pleased.xxx


It certainly is! It's grat to hear your friend is happy with hers. I would love to hear more but don't want to hijack this thread. Pehaps you could send me a private message?!


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah no probs. I only joined today and dont know much about private msg and stuff yet lol. Can I PM you on here?


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

If you click on my name it should give you the option to send a private message. Thanks x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I emailed him when I was looking for Mable, only had limited communication with him, has he only got one bitch it was probably this time last year. There was nothing wrong just wrong *** I think x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Jumped to the end of thread to post about Keiran thenread the rest of the thread .Mable is from curlyspin x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

WOW - they are only 5 mins down the road from us and we have never heard of them doing Cockapoos.

They do look like they offer a large array of Poodle and Poodle Cross options with both Standard and Mini Poodles - with Cockapoos in the mix too.

Stephen x


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> WOW - they are only 5 mins down the road from us and we have never heard of them doing Cockapoos.
> 
> They do look like they offer a large array of Poodle and Poodle Cross options with both Standard and Mini Poodles - with Cockapoos in the mix too.
> 
> Stephen x


They only have one or two litters at a time so are able to give the puppies a lot of individual attention in the home which is what I was looking for in a breeder. I don't think they spend that much time on their website (it has not been updated for ages) as they are more busy with the hands-on care needed to ensure all their dogs are well socialised. Their main breed is the Spinone but occasionaly do have very carefully planned other litters. I feel very lucky to have found her as she comes highly recommended.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Denali said:


> They only have one or two litters at a time so are able to give the puppies a lot of individual attention in the home which is what I was looking for in a breeder. I don't think they spend that much time on their website (it has not been updated for ages) as they are more busy with the hands-on care needed to ensure all their dogs are well socialised. Their main breed is the Spinone but occasionaly do have very carefully planned other litters. I feel very lucky to have found her as she comes highly recommended.


I do really love the look and character of the Spinones but think they would be a bit too big for me and need more than I could give probably. But gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

are you refering to aspenwood spinones ?


----------



## Denali (May 23, 2011)

romeo said:


> are you refering to aspenwood spinones ?


Yes, that's right...


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

they had a litter of Spinone when I went to look around they were lovely friendly little things... but obviously would nt stay so small. Mable has who I presume is one of your boys in her line Janice. x


----------

